# PowerShell Netzwerkfreigabe auf Server einrichten



## MichellM (10. September 2011)

Hi Leute,

evtl. kennt sich jemand mit dem Problem ein wenig aus:
Ich habe einen Windows Server 2008R2 am Laufen und versuche nun von einem Client-PC aus mit Hilfe von PowerShell bestimmte Ordner für Benutzer freizugeben.
Ich habe bereits das Freigeben durch net share erreicht. Allerdings funktioniert dies nur, wenn ich einen lokalen Pfad auswähle. Sobald ich den Netzwerkpfad zum Server angeb, führt das Skript zu einem Fehler.

Wie kann ich es schaffen, dass ich das Skript lokal ausführen kann und die Freigabe auf dem Server erstellt wird?
Per Hand via Computerverwaltung --> Verbinden mit etc. lässt sich die Freigabe problemlos erstellen

Danke


----------



## Rethelion (10. September 2011)

Ich glaube mit WinRS solltest du das schaffen: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd163506.aspx


----------



## MichellM (10. September 2011)

Danke schonmal für den Tipp.
Laut den Anforderungen in deinem Link, funktioniert das erst bei Windows Vista. 
Die meisten der Computer, an denen das Skripts laufen sollte, haben allerdings noch Windows XP installiert.

Hättest du sonst noch eine Idee, wie ich das Skript umsetzen könnte?


----------



## Rethelion (10. September 2011)

Probiers mal mit PSEXEC
http://technet.micro...ernals/bb897553

EDIT: Unter XP könnte man WINRS auch nachinstallieren http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=21900


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. September 2011)

Ich versteh nicht so recht, was du machen willst.

Du hast einen Server, auf dem willst du Verzeichnisse freigeben um von den Clients drauf zuzugreifen oder welche Shares willst du anlegen/nutzen?
Hast du die Core-Installation oder eine Fullinstallation?
Was für ein Script hast du?
Nutzt du eine Domäne oder Arbeitsgruppe (Userverwaltung Zentral oder auf jedem Rechner einzeln)?


----------



## MichellM (10. September 2011)

Also es ist so: Ich habe ein Script, welches neue AD-User in der Domäne anlegt, etc.
Dazu wird dann noch für jeden User ein Verzeichnis angelegt, welches ich für diese freigeben will. D.h. Jeder User bekommt 1 Verzeichnis angelegt, auf dass er dann auch Zugriff haben soll.
Da das Skript dann von einigen "Admins" genutzt werden soll, muss es remote ausführbar sein.
Die Installation ist eine Fullinstallation


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. September 2011)

Du willst also sowas wie das Home-Verzeichnis automatisch anlegen?

http://blogs.technet.com/b/askds/archive/2008/06/30/automatic-creation-of-user-folders-for-home-roaming-profile-and-redirected-folders.aspx

Und das willst du dann automatisieren?


----------



## MichellM (10. September 2011)

Ja, genau...es soll so eine Art persönliches Laufwerk sein, in das die Nutzer Ihre Daten speichern können.
Und das soll in das vorhandene Skript mit automatisch erledigt werden.
Nur funktioniert es eben noch nicht remote, nur lokal auf dem Server selbst, da das net share command keine Netzwerkpfade annimmt


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. September 2011)

Wenn du das so machst, wie in dem Link beschrieben, brauchst du doch den "net share"-Befehl nicht. Ist doch "nur" ein Parameter, der beim Anlegen mit angegeben wird.

Das Share ist ja immer im Format \\servername\sharename\Username


----------



## MichellM (10. September 2011)

Ja, dort wird es unter Profilpfad, Homeverzeichnis eingetragen.
Bei uns ist es allerdings nur so, dass dort der Profilpfad hinterlegt wird. D.h. das persönliche Laufwerk muss ich über eine normale Freigabe machen.
Weiß auch net so genau, wieso dort nicht beides hinterlegt wird.


----------



## kaepteniglo (10. September 2011)

Ich glaube, bessere Hilfe wirst du u.a. bei mcseboard.de erhalten.


----------



## Rethelion (10. September 2011)

Du musst doch nicht für jedes Home-LW eine eigene Freigabe erstellen; es reicht wenn das Root-Verzeichnis freigegeben ist. Sobald du im AD den Pfad zum Home-LW hinterlegst wird automatisch der entsprechende Ordner angelegt. Also müsstest du beim Anlegen eines Users über die Powershell nur das Attribut für das Home-LW mitgeben.
->http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms676190%28v=vs.85%29.aspx


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. September 2011)

Das Denke ich auch Rethelion. Oder ich versteh nicht, was der TE sonst beabsichtigt.


----------



## MichellM (11. September 2011)

Das Root-Verzeichnis ist natürlich freigegeben. Dort haben allerdings nur die Administratoren Zugriff.
Im AD werdne die Home-LW nicht hinterlegt (kA aus welchen Grund genau). Deshalb muss ich auch eine extra Freigabe einrichten, falls ein neuer User erstellt wird und ihm die nötigen Freigabeberechtigungen erteilen.
Dies wollte ich eben mit PowerShell lösen, da das Erstellen + Anlegen der Verzeichnisse inkl. NTFS-Berechtigungen schon funktioniert.
Es fehlt mir nun eben nur noch, dass das Verzeichnis, welches als persönliches Laufwerk gedacht ist, freigegeben wird. Das Problem bisher war halt nur, dass ich den Befehl nur lokal auf dem Server ausführen konnte, da er einen Pfad in Form von: "\\Server\Verzeichnis\User" nicht annimmt.


----------



## Rethelion (11. September 2011)

Hm, ich würde mal die internen Richtlinien überdenken, aber egal 

Weiter oben hast du doch geschrieben, dass es sich um einen Windows 2008 R2 Server handelt, also solltest du doch auch die ganzen Befehle wie WINRS benutzen können. Noch einfacher wäre es wenn du dich mit einer Session auf den Server verbindest. Da hab ich die Befehle leider nicht im Kopf, aber schau dir mal das PDF an: http://powershell.com/cs/media/p/4908.aspx


----------

